# Salsa



## Nowell3 (Oct 23, 2008)

Does anybody have any good salsa recipes that they would like to share with me? Thanks!


----------



## Blister (Oct 21, 2008)

Nowell3 said:


> Does anybody have any good salsa recipes that they would like to share with me? Thanks!


Basic salsa is pretty easy. It's just chili peppers, sweet peppers, tomato and onion. Basic salsa doesn't require any spices, the chili peppers take care of that.

I make kind of a chow chow/salsa mix by pureeing equal parts jalapeno, tomato and onion. It goes good with eggs and meats on flour tortillas. I'm sure there are a lot more variations out there.


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

a simple recipe...

1 bn. fresh cilantro, chopped
6 or more diced tomatoes
1 bn. green onions sliced thin
1/4 ts. sugar
1/2 ts. salt

optional diced chili's


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

this recipe is for canning and is awe some!

ANNIE'S SALSA

8 cups tomatoes, peeled, chopped and drained
2 1/2 cups chopped onion
1 1/2 cups chopped green pepper
3 – 5 chopped jalapenos
6 cloves minced garlic
2 tsp cumin
2 tsp pepper
1/8 cup canning salt
¼ cup chopped fresh cilantro
1/3 cup sugar
1 cup vinegar (for BWB or 1/3 cup vinegar for PC)
16 oz. tomato sauce
16 oz tomato paste

Mix all ingredients, bring to a boil, boil 10 minutes. Pour into hot
jars, process at 10 lbs of pressure for 30 minutes for pints. Or WB
15 minutes.

Makes 6 pints


note...
if you don't like sweet salsa omit the sugar
I preferred to use lemon juice rather then vinegar

3-5 jalapenos is a medium hot salsa.

It is easy to WB = water bath can .. put jars in a stock pot with a lid. cover jars with water.. 1" over top.... boil and start counting once boiling for 15 minutes. Just ask me to make it clear if you have never canned before.


----------



## Lowdown3 (Oct 28, 2008)

About this time of year walmart will be putting on clearance all or most of there canning supplies. We usually pick up the Ball Salsa mix packets for $.25 a piece. The recipe there is a good one, we add some SUGAR to it and believe it or not it comes out really well. 

Also, they'll be reducing the jars from $9. a case to $5. and lids down to $1. 

Lowdown3


----------



## lisat (Oct 22, 2008)

Lowdown3 said:


> About this time of year walmart will be putting on clearance all or most of there canning supplies. We usually pick up the Ball Salsa mix packets for $.25 a piece. The recipe there is a good one, we add some SUGAR to it and believe it or not it comes out really well.
> 
> Also, they'll be reducing the jars from $9. a case to $5. and lids down to $1.
> 
> Lowdown3


I almost posted the other day about Walmart but thought maybe it was just my Walmart that had canning supplies on clearance. I bought the large canning pot about $10 off and some lids on clearance. It was a clearance aisle not in the homegoods section.


----------



## westbrook (Oct 28, 2008)

when you run out of salsa and no purchased packets... try Annie's Salsa... you will never go back!


----------



## fritz_monroe (Oct 29, 2008)

westbrook said:


> when you run out of salsa and no purchased packets... try Annie's Salsa... you will never go back!


I'll second that. I made it for the first time this year and it is awesome. The first thing that we ever canned. Very good stuff.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

My Mom cans salsa and it's awesome. Here is her recipe. I have never made it, but I have eaten a LOT of it over the years. Although I will add that she never follows the recipe exactly. It's more of a season to taste sort of affair, which means more peppers and more heat.

6 pounds tomatoes (Roma preferred) 
1/4 pound tomatoes, chopped
2-2.5 tablespoons garlic powder
1/4 cup lemon juice
1 1/2 tablespoons salt
1 tablespoon ground cayenne pepper
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1 Red onion, chopped
1 White onion, chopped
1 Yellow onion, chopped
1 pound jalapeno peppers, chopped
1/3 pound green pepper, chopped
1/3 bunch fresh cilantro, chopped

Bring a large pan of water to boil. Place 6 pounds tomatoes into water just to loosen skins and set color. Drain, peel and smash. Mix chopped tomatoes with garlic powder, lemon juice, salt, cayenne pepper and cumin into the saucepan with crushed tomatoes. Whip to desired thickness. Bring to a boil. Mix in red onion, white onion, yellow onion, jalapeno peppers, green pepper and cilantro. Continue boiling until vegetables are soft and mixture has reached desired consistency. Remove from heat.


----------



## Pampr (Jul 25, 2012)

mine is basic too..I don't measure though. I fill up my little ninja thingy with tomatoes, red onion, cilantro, hot peppers and lime juice. I can eat the whole thing with a big ol' bag of chips...one of my addictions....I like carrot juice too...not together though. And I wouldn't suggest eating hot salsa and chips with mocha java ice cream...you may not sleep well...


----------



## deelann1954 (Aug 9, 2012)

westbrook said:


> this recipe is for canning and is awe some!
> 
> ANNIE'S SALSA
> 
> ...


This is a great recipe, I made this this morning & I got 7 pints out of it, but I use 8 1/2 cups(only because I had 1/2 cup extra tomato's), so I just dumped it in with the rest....I also omitted the sugar, & may have to cut down on the Peppers .. but still was a great recipe..thank for the post will be making more of this later...


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Never cook your salsa, and for better flavor try roasting the peppers first specially the poblano ones and tomatoes should be ripe also removed the tomatoes skins. Let the salsa rest for a few hours before using it will help with the flavor.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

My Best Salsa!

Cooking Directions:
-------- ------------ -------------------------------- 
3 1/2 pounds tomatoes -- chopped 
1/2 cup chopped onion 
1/2 cup chopped green bell pepper 
1/4 cup (4 each) chopped seeded jalapeño pepper (seeds in for more heat) 
3/4 cup white vinegar (5% acidity) 
1 can tomato sauce - (15 oz) 
1 teaspoon minced garlic 
½ teaspoon salt
1 bunch chopped cilantro
¼ teaspoon of cumin 

Combine all ingredients in a large nonaluminum Dutch oven; bring to a boil 
over medium-high heat, stirring often. Reduce heat, and simmer, stirring 
often, 40 minutes or until thickened. Use a hand blender (boat motor) for desired consistency. 

Pour into hot jars, filling to 1/2 inch from top. Remove air bubbles; 
wipe jar rims. Cover at once with metal lids, and screw on bands. 
Process 15 minutes in boiling-water bath. 

This recipe yields 8 half-pints.


----------



## deelann1954 (Aug 9, 2012)

readytogo said:


> Never cook your salsa, and for better flavor try roasting the peppers first specially the poblano ones and tomatoes should be ripe also removed the tomatoes skins. Let the salsa rest for a few hours before using it will help with the flavor.


thanks for the info...will be making more next week...


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

I can't let this opportunity get by, this is something I make good!! lol

10 lbs. tomatoes I use roma
2 lbs. onions...I use a bit more
2 lbs green peppers
4-8 jalapenos....depends on how hot you like it
1 6 oz can tomato paste
1/2 cup white vinegar
1 tbs. salt
10 cloves garlic
1/2 tsp oregano
2 tbs cilantro....i use more
2 Tbs. chili powder

I peel the tomatoes....chop everything simmer in a large pot tasting to see when it's spicy enough. 30 minutes water bath,,,,
This is a recipe I'm proud to share ...


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Pineapple Salsa

2 Cups Pineapple, diced into small pieces
½ Cup red onion, chopped
1/8 to ½ cup chopped cilantro, to taste
1 lime, zest and juice
1 serrano chili, seeds removed, diced super small
½ Teaspoon salt (and up to an additional ½ Teaspoon)*

* The amount of salt you use will depend on your tastes and the sweetness of your pineapple. The idea is to 
achieve a perfect balance of sweet and savory. The salt should really bring out the flavor of the other ingredients,
without making the salsa taste salty. Start with ½ teaspoon and then when you taste it later on, after the flavors
have melded, you can decide to add up to another ½ teaspoon to get it perfect.

For a change of pace and really good


----------

